# Queer or punk squats/coops/communes



## Riliya (Apr 27, 2016)

Anyone know of good queer punk squats, coops or communes in Cambridge ma, Boston ma, NYC, Portland or, or new orleans?


----------



## Vulture (May 5, 2016)

There are definitely some in Nola


----------

